# Should Crawford Start?



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

I think Jamal should start over Houston ,since Allan is coming off an injury. Allan needs to be healthy for the playoffs.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Well Allan is going to comment on his knee today at a charity function. I think as training camp nears its end and preseason draws near we will get a better grip of who will start and our rotation. I hope Allan doesnt stall Crawfords progress, but I think we will find a way to use all our main weapons and give them all enough time and oppurtunity regardless of who starts and who comes off the bench. We have 4 explosive scorers in Marbury, Crawford, Houston, and Tim Thomas. Its nice to have some weapons like this and hopefully they can all find their niche in whatever role they take on.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

without a doubt JC should start...

H20 needs to come back SLOWLY and really shouldnt be playing much more than 20 minutes per...

The question is,who should finish


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Start, schmart..*

Its all about minutes. H2O will get few in the beginning. After that, it depends on his health and who is more effective. If JC doesn't shoot well from 3, he is a liability. Every team must have at least 2 real threats from deep.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> without a doubt JC should start...
> 
> H20 needs to come back SLOWLY and really shouldnt be playing much more than 20 minutes per...
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If JC doesn't shoot well from 3, he is a liability



alfa,take a deep breath..thats a bit of an exaggeration


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

In 01-02 he did shoot .448 (26-58)
from 3pt range. So there is cause for hope.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if Alan Houston is fully recovered from his injury...he not only should start....but be the teams number one halfcourt option.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> without a doubt JC should start...
> 
> H20 needs to come back SLOWLY and really shouldnt be playing much more than 20 minutes per...
> ...


these are my words


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Crawford should start, at least at the beginning of the season. From a development standpoint, he's really gonna need to learn how to play next to Marbury since both will be with the Knicks for at least the next 4 years. Houston is a 6th man candidate off the bench, and I think I'd rather he be there from an annoyance standpoint because other wise people are going ***** and moan about how they want to see Crawford to start everytime he manages to score 18 points. As long as Houston plays the 4th quarter, I don't care who starts. I've thought for awhile that the Knicks have piss poor ball movement (even with Marbury), so maybe what they need is a 2nd PG on the floor to get the stationary Thomas's involved.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Crawford should start, at least at the beginning of the season. From a development standpoint, he's really gonna need to learn how to play next to Marbury since both will be with the Knicks for at least the next 4 years. Houston is a 6th man candidate off the bench, and I think I'd rather he be there from an annoyance standpoint because other wise people are going ***** and moan about how they want to see Crawford to start everytime he manages to score 18 points. As long as Houston plays the 4th quarter, I don't care who starts. I've thought for awhile that the Knicks have piss poor ball movement (even with Marbury), so maybe what they need is a 2nd PG on the floor to get the stationary Thomas's involved.


Well said.

I argued that if healthy it's Houton's job to lose. But he ain't healthy, while I certainly hope he can eventually contribute with some significance, maybe it's for the better.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I've thought for awhile that the Knicks have piss poor ball movement (even with Marbury), so maybe what they need is a 2nd PG on the floor to get the stationary Thomas's involved.


rashidi,that is a great point,and the Nets completely exploited it.Perhaps it would gave been different with TT and H20,but I doubt it.The Nets doubled and trapped marbury,and totally took the Knicks out of their offense until Frank Williams played with starbury...

I am assuming Lenny will stress less dribble,more pass,and with JC in the lineup you can no longer double marbury..


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

As a very biased Crawford loving Bulls fan, I will say that Crawford should FINISH games...the guy can be MAGIC at the end of games if he gets in a zone.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

crawford has shown me more than enuff..the guy is the real deal...

h20 is good for 15-20 minutes..if we are lucky....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I think BOTH should finish games. I'll take Marbury/Crawford/Houston at the end of games over Marbury/Crawford/Thomas


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Crawford is the prototype as a 6th man. I don't know if you want him starting games. But I'm sure you all will find that out in due time!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think the same. Houston is still our number one scoring option. Houston plays better with Steph then crawford does. When(if) Houston comes back, i expect Jamal to go back to the bench, unless Crawford has a monster year.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

It's Gotta Be Jamal Of Course..
Yeah, I Think Crawford Should Start Instead Of Allan..


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Crawford has one exceptional pre-season game against the Spurs. He went 10-12 fg, 3-3 3pt.

But here are his other four pre-season games:

Nets: 4-13 fg, 3-7 3pt
Jazz: 1-9, 0-3
Mavs: 4-12, 03
Wolves: 1-11, 1-7

The man is streaky at best. 

If Houston weren't seriously fukked in the knees I'd have a hard time telling him to take his career shooting percentages to the bench with him.


----------

